# Gesucht: Projektleiter (m/w) im Großraum Düsseldorf



## Helbako (24 Oktober 2011)

Ihre Herausforderung in dieser Position:



Organisation und Koordination unserer Entwicklungsprojekte
Begleitung der kundenspezifischen Produkte vom Entwurf bis zur Fertigung
Als Schnittstelle zu den internen und externen Funktionsbereichen verantworten Sie die kundennahe Umsetzung aller Projektbereiche von der Angebotsphase bis zur Serienproduktion
Erstellen, pflegen und dokumentieren der Termin-, Kosten- und Qualitätsplanung
Ihr Profil:



Sie sind ein technisch versiertes Koordinationstalent, möglichst mit elektrotechnischem Background, langjähriger Branchenerfahrung und Kenntnissen im Bereich Projektmanagement.
Fingerspitzengefühl im Umgang mit anspruchsvollen Kunden, kommunikative Fähigkeiten und Teamorientierung sind ebenso wichtig wie Durchsetzungsvermögen und Verantwortungsbewusstsein.
Der sichere Umgang mit softwaregestützter Terminplanung ist für Sie selbstverständlich

Wenn Sie unsere Teams begeistern und unsere Fachleute beeindrucken möchten, können Sie sich *>> hier online bewerben <<*


HELBAKO GmbH
Herr Christian Qual
Weilenburgstr. 30
42579 Heiligenhaus
www.helbako.de


----------

